# Uber says I can't operate my vehicle in new york.



## uberlwrc

I recently signed up for uber. Everything cams back and my account was activated. Now when I went to go " online " uber message says my vehicle cant operate in New York. If that was the case why didn't uber tell me before I uploaded all my documents and went through all the background checks. What a waste of time.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Uber is notorious for this kinda thing. There was a guy who even signed a lease and got a new car with Uber financing before he found out he couldn't drive for Uber due to a DUI.


----------



## uberlwrc

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Uber is notorious for this kinda thing. There was a guy who even signed a lease and got a new car with Uber financing before he found out he couldn't drive for Uber due to a DUI.


Wow. The problem I'm having is I have a clean record. Also, I get alerts for uber boston? I live in NY


----------



## anOzzieUber

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Uber is notorious for this kinda thing. There was a guy who even signed a lease and got a new car with Uber financing before he found out he couldn't drive for Uber due to a DUI.


Honestly, signing a lease on a car based on employment you haven't fully secured is pretty stupid on that guys part. One DUI, even years ago, I'd be questioning any company that allowed me to work for them if it involved transporting people.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

anOzzieUber said:


> Honestly, signing a lease on a car based on employment you haven't fully secured is pretty stupid on that guys part. One DUI, even years ago, I'd be questioning any company that allowed me to work for them if it involved transporting people.


Still, they should have denied him before he got a chance to sign the lease and even pick up the car.


----------



## uberlwrc

I think Uber should at least explain to me what's going on. I'm left all confused. I got all excited about this new endeavor and now it looks like I won't be able to do it and I don't even know why.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

New York as in NYC? If so, do you have a TLC license? Does your car have TLC plates and commercial insurance?



uberlwrc said:


> I recently signed up for uber. Everything cams back and my account was activated. Now when I went to go " online " uber message says my vehicle cant operate in New York. If that was the case why didn't uber tell me before I uploaded all my documents and went through all the background checks. What a waste of time.





uberlwrc said:


> I think Uber should at least explain to me what's going on. I'm left all confused. I got all excited about this new endeavor and now it looks like I won't be able to do it and I don't even know why.


----------



## anOzzieUber

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Still, they should have denied him before he got a chance to sign the lease and even pick up the car.


I don't know how it works in your part of the world. When I applied for Uber they did mention what "could" disqualify me from driving with them, but that they couldn't officially sign me on until my police & driving history checks came in. Come on now, having a DUI should ring alarm bells in any rational persons head that this could very well be held against them.


----------



## uberlwrc

Uber Driver 007 said:


> New York as in NYC? If so, do you have a TLC license? Does your car have TLC plates and commercial insurance?


No. I live 20mins north in Westchester county.


----------



## uberlwrc

uberlwrc said:


> No. I live 20mins north in Westchester county.


No TLC or commercial insurance. I'm not a taxi. Just ride sharing according to Uber. That's the loop hole everyone else is using.


----------



## Red

Might be a mix-up in the system, keep pounding them with emails until you get in touch with a manager. 
If you are getting Boston alerts perhaps you've been registered as a Massachusetts resident somehow? 
Someone just put a wrong state in and system kicks you out. Just a guess.


----------



## uberlwrc

Red said:


> Might be a mix-up in the system, keep pounding them with emails until you get in touch with a manager.
> If you are getting Boston alerts perhaps you've been registered as a Massachusetts resident somehow?
> Someone just put a wrong state in and system kicks you out. Just a guess.


Let's hope so. I feel very deceived. I normally finger myself before bed but after this I'm not in the mood. Lol.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

uberlwrc said:


> No. I live 20mins north in Westchester county.


You need TLC plates and commercial insurance withing New York City.
You do not need these in the rest of the state.


----------



## Steve_Chatt

uberlwrc said:


> Wow. The problem I'm having is I have a clean record. Also, I get alerts for uber boston? I live in NY


Hey man. It sounds like maybe they activated you under Mass instead of New York. You can only drive in the market you were approved for. Shoot them an email. I bet they can fix that for you.


----------



## uberlwrc

Steve_Chatt said:


> Hey man. It sounds like maybe they activated you under Mass instead of New York. You can only drive in the market you were approved for. Shoot them an email. I bet they can fix that for you.


Let's hope. Thanks for the positive outlook.


----------



## C. Johnson

uberlwrc said:


> Let's hope. Thanks for the positive outlook.


 You might have gotten approved to drive in NJ.... I'm from NYC as well, and I got approved to drive in NJ...I also applied for CT, and I got approved for that as well. a simple email should help clear things up. Good Luck


----------



## Walkersm

uberlwrc said:


> Let's hope. Thanks for the positive outlook.


What you are missing here is the one market that is different in terms of UberX is NYC. It is the only market that does not rely on the "ride sharing" myth to be legal. Every UberX car in NYC is a licensed Limousine that belongs to a "Base" and every drivers is a registered Chaufffeur. So if you are not that you cannot drive in NYC. You can drop passengers in NYC with pick ups from NJ, PA, MA but you cannot pick up in the city proper.

Here is a site that outlines the process for working in NYC: http://www.driveubernyc.com/tlc-overview/


----------



## Walkersm

uberlwrc said:


> No TLC or commercial insurance. I'm not a taxi. Just ride sharing according to Uber. That's the loop hole everyone else is using.


That's the loop hole everyone is using except in the NYC market.


----------



## uberlwrc

Walkersm said:


> That's the loop hole everyone is using except in the NYC market.


That's great but I don't live or intend to work the NYC market. I live 20 mins outside NYC near the CT border.


----------



## Walkersm

uberlwrc said:


> That's great but I don't live or intend to work the NYC market. I live 20 mins outside NYC near the CT border.


Oh well then you are in no mans land. According to the map Uber does not even cover that area:
https://www.uber.com/cities/new-york

Do you foresee a lot of business in your area? Or where were you planning on traveling to get work?


----------



## PaulRainwater

I had a DUI back in 1994, does that mean I can't drive for Uber?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

PaulRainwater said:


> I had a DUI back in 1994, does that mean I can't drive for Uber?


They will probably let you drive, then deactivate you a month later when they find out.


----------



## DjTim

PaulRainwater said:


> I had a DUI back in 1994, does that mean I can't drive for Uber?


It's possible. It depends on what the background check shows up. I am unfamiliar with the Fort Worth area and how DUI's are handled. Some forget that even though you have a DUI, and the DUI was in XXXX year, their could be a probation period. When that probation period is ended, that is when the last entry into your record is made.

For example, if you got a DUI in 2004, and it's a 1 year probation period, you could have an entry into your background that shows 2004 & 2005.

Other determining factors is the type of DUI or offence that is entered into your criminal record. If it's a misdemeanor, depending on the state/city/county - it may not show up. If it's a felony it will always show up - sometimes up to 20 years later.

What most people don't know - you can run your own driver record at your DMV. I think the costs are between 10 and 100 bucks. You can also run your own background if you want. I don't have a good company in mind because I haven't had to do one for myself, but the internet is littered with companies.

Edit: I also wanted to add, some states/cities/counties allow you to have some types of criminal background "expunged". IANAL - but depending on the infraction, you may want to contact an attorney and see what your options are. This could help you in just your general search for work, not just trying to get Uber to allow you to drive.


----------



## RideshareGuru

DjTim said:


> It's possible. It depends on what the background check shows up. I am unfamiliar with the Fort Worth area and how DUI's are handled. Some forget that even though you have a DUI, and the DUI was in XXXX year, their could be a probation period. When that probation period is ended, that is when the last entry into your record is made.
> 
> For example, if you got a DUI in 2004, and it's a 1 year probation period, you could have an entry into your background that shows 2004 & 2005.
> 
> Other determining factors is the type of DUI or offence that is entered into your criminal record. If it's a misdemeanor, depending on the state/city/county - it may not show up. If it's a felony it will always show up - sometimes up to 20 years later.
> 
> What most people don't know - you can run your own driver record at your DMV. I think the costs are between 10 and 100 bucks. You can also run your own background if you want. I don't have a good company in mind because I haven't had to do one for myself, but the internet is littered with companies.
> 
> Edit: I also wanted to add, some states/cities/counties allow you to have some types of criminal background "expunged". IANAL - but depending on the infraction, you may want to contact an attorney and see what your options are. This could help you in just your general search for work, not just trying to get Uber to allow you to drive.


Some companies go deeper than others. The industry standard for background checks on drivers is 10 years unless otherwise specified.


----------



## Sydney Uber

I Stole my Sister's scooter and swapped it for a year's worth of Footy Cards when I was 12yrs old - will that show up?


----------



## RideshareGuru

Sydney Uber said:


> I Stole my Sister's scooter and swapped it for a year's worth of Footy Cards when I was 12yrs old - will that show up?


Footy cards? Is that like baseball cards for soccer players?


----------



## PaulRainwater

thanks for the input guys, sorry don't know what "footy cards" are, but good luck with that...


----------



## Sydney Uber

RideshareGuru said:


> Footy cards? Is that like baseball cards for soccer players?


NRL/ Rugby League = Gridiron without the padding and the multitude of seat-warmers used in each game. Much faster - passing needs to be backwards which forces a running game forward


----------



## RideshareGuru

Sydney Uber said:


> NRL/ Rugby League = Gridiron without the padding and the multitude of seat-warmers used in each game. Much faster - passing needs to be backwards which forces a running game forward


Looks like full contact soccer played with a bunch of goalies and a weird ball, lol.


----------



## UberHustla

uberlwrc said:


> Let's hope so. I feel very deceived. I normally finger myself before bed but after this I'm not in the mood. Lol.


Try having some wine first


----------



## Lidman

It would have been interesting if (or perhaps they did) have "footy cards" back when the NASL still existed. The team I always remember was the NY Cosmos.


----------



## MiamiFlyer

uberlwrc said:


> I recently signed up for uber. Everything cams back and my account was activated. Now when I went to go " online " uber message says my vehicle cant operate in New York. If that was the case why didn't uber tell me before I uploaded all my documents and went through all the background checks. What a waste of time.


Uber follows the letter of the Law across NY State. Likely why it has not opened shop in Albany/Syracuse/Buffalo and other good sized cities in NY. I'm not familiar with the local laws in Westchester county, but you would need to follow them in order to get your appropriate hack license to drive UberX, including properly registering your vehicle and obtaining commercial insurance. You are likely authorized to drive NJ or CT.


----------



## pengduck

PaulRainwater said:


> I had a DUI back in 1994, does that mean I can't drive for Uber?


Check the laws of the state where you got the DUI. I think Uber only goes back 7 years. I think insurance companies can go back 10 years. This is from the date that everything is settled in court, and not the date of arrest.


----------



## timmyolo

no, you live in westchester, part of the nyc t&lc area. westchester livery uses westchester t&lc plates issued by nys. if they allowed you to operate in the nyc metro area, you could go to nyc and pick up fares witout having the required nyc tlc medallion. that is not going to happen. which support email address are you told to send problems to?


----------



## drivernotfound

uberlwrc said:


> No TLC or commercial insurance. I'm not a taxi. Just ride sharing according to Uber. That's the loop hole everyone else is using.


Not in New York. New York politicians are pissy about just about everything. The size of your beverages. Not to use cryptocurrencies. Rideshare is a no-no unless you have all that TLC/commercial/etc stuff. I think it seems like just a crowded place with lots of people trying to tell you what you can/can't do. It sounds like a hell-hole if you hate regulation and some sort of nirvana if you love to have regulation about what color your socks have to be on what day of the week.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

uberlwrc said:


> I think Uber should at least explain to me what's going on. I'm left all confused. I got all excited about this new endeavor and now it looks like I won't be able to do it and I don't even know why.


THREAD#6/ RYE,NY.: Beantown pings would
seem to indicate that a geography-
challenged Uberdrone input your
location as RYE, NEW HAMPSHIRE.
Welcome to worklife in Greater
Kalanickistan. Uber on!


----------



## dave1234

Hello everyone i'm dave, i'm so glad of the work nikola did for me when i got a fine for DUI but he got it expunged if you have this issues you can contact him


----------



## marvin123

Hello dave i'm marvin and i need yout help pls refer me to such person


----------



## poopy

Looks like the numerical response team has arrived... almost a year late, but a strong showing nonetheless.


----------



## Red

Sounds like AA meeting :-D


----------



## KeukaDriver

I have the same message and am unable to find a method to contact (hammer) them to resolve it. I suspect it is one of a few things.. but nonetheless need to reach Uber to start to remedy it.

Possibly as my Drivers License is Massachusetts.. but my vehicle and market is upstate NY (Keuka Lake; between Rochester and Syracuse)
OR...
Possibly as my car is a 12-passenger van.. could that be it?
Possibly because my car / van is a 2006?

EAger to get up and driving.. Lots of weeks left here for Fall Foliage wine tasting and brewery visits.. folks will need a nice, safe and pretty ride.


----------



## KeukaDriver

C. Johnson said:


> You might have gotten approved to drive in NJ.... I'm from NYC as well, and I got approved to drive in NJ...I also applied for CT, and I got approved for that as well. a simple email should help clear things up. Good Luck


I am having what I believe may be the same issues. It's showing that I am not allowed to drive in (my region) which is UPSATE (Rochester) NY. I'm guessing because my liscense is MA. What email.. / contact did you use.. Thanks


----------

